
Walgreens, CVS test teeth straightening, cleanings in some stores - prostoalex
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/29/walgreens-cvs-test-teeth-straightening-cleaning-in-some-stores.html
======
Nelkins
"The teeth-straightening market has become extremely competitive since 40 of
market leader Invisalign's patents expired in October 2017. SmileDirectClub
and a slew of other start-ups, such as Candid Co., are jockeying to overtake
the teeth-straightening market, appealing to consumers with flashy marketing
and less expensive treatments."

Anybody know of any other medical treatment patents that are expiring soon?

~~~
pkaye
I have somewhere a huge list of patent expiration for medicines in the US for
the next 5-10 years.

~~~
lern_too_spel
Where is it?

~~~
pkaye
Here is one document. [https://www.pti-nps.com/nps/wp-
content/uploads/2017/04/NPS_D...](https://www.pti-nps.com/nps/wp-
content/uploads/2017/04/NPS_Drugs-Coming-Off-Patent-by-2022-Web.pdf)

Second one I can't find a public link anymore. Its titled "Anticipated
Availability of First-Time Generics"

Here is a third one I've just come across. [https://www.goodrx.com/blog/drugs-
going-generic-2018-2019-20...](https://www.goodrx.com/blog/drugs-going-
generic-2018-2019-2020-2021-2022/)

